# Snow Predictions formula



## Triple Amp. (Oct 4, 2002)

My Bosses grandmother has used a formula for the past 30 years to predict the number of snowfalls per season. 
I would like to once again share this formula to predict number of snow falls we will have this season. The key is "cat tracks".

Here's the formula:

Take the first day that you can see cat tracks in the snow (i.e. today 10/23), and add the age of the new moon (17 days old). 

Put on your plows and tune up your snow blower --
This years prediction is 40 snow falls. 
(23 + 17 = 40)

Disclaimer: This is a prediction of snowfalls, not snow amount or volume. A snowfall is any accumulation of snow where cat tracks can been seen. If it snows more than once a day, it only counts as one snowfall. Past performance is no prediction of future returns, but this formula is pretty darn good. It's been +/- 2 snowfalls in the past 30 years for accuracy.


----------



## Triple Amp. (Oct 4, 2002)

Keep in mind that this formula works anywhere. The #'s that I have listed are for Southern NH specific to my town. The formula should work for your own individual towns as well.


----------



## Tim C (Aug 21, 2001)

*snow prediction*

Triple Amp. I hope your right,or should I say at least more snow than last season.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

A lady at the Parent Teacher Organization meeting last month said it will be a snowy winter because she saw the squirrels in her yard hiding food already. I told my wife "great, now I don't have to look up all of the NWS, Gary Grey, etc. etc. 3-7 page highly technical dissertations on how the upcoming winter will be. That's one less head ache for this fall LOL"


----------



## Bigcee (Sep 27, 2001)

Triple Amp , Where in So. NH are you, I am in North Hampton. sorry to see those cat tracks dissaper so quick, but there wqill be more. Bigcee


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I had a friend shoot a 2" 8 penny ring shank nail through the joint in his knee last week. I told him to stand by cause I would now be calling him for weather predictions from now on.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Ouch!!!! that hadda hurt...*

but your right, his knee will tell him when to expect waether changes. I know mine do!!!!

Hell, the squirrels in my yard started looking for food in early september last year... and we had the mildest winter in a few years, but we have the fattest squirrels in town now 

so I'm not too sure about the adequacy of the squirrel forecast.


----------



## Triple Amp. (Oct 4, 2002)

I know it seems kind of weird but ever since I have used this formula for the past 5 years it has been accurate within 1-2 snowfalls. I think that sais allot. As for the squirrels; My father used to say " Look at there tails, if there tails are filled and bushy then we are going to have one hell of a winter. If they are thin and trim expect a mild winter with allot of rain and Ice." Just food for thought but it also makes sense.

Bigcee--- I am located in Nashua. So you are from the beach area? I'm still trying to figure out what the average amount of plowing events we have around here so I can try and figure out some seasonal contract prices for Residential and commercial. Any idea as to what that is. Can't find anything around here so I shot an email to University of NH Geological Department. They have the observatory on top of Mt. Washinton. I'm just hoping I get some kind of response from them. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I also can tell when a storm is coming as I am a triple Amputee and have Phantom pains when a storm is coming.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I think Triple Amp was at that meeting! That's what the lady also said about the squirrels, and was really basing her prediction on. Thanks for knocking that fuzzy memory correctly out of my foggy head LOL.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Okay, I have 2 cats for rent!  



Sounds good.

Rick


----------



## Clean Cut Lawns (Oct 11, 2002)

Where can you find the age of the new moon?


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*cat tracks*

Here in northern Wi. the snow has not been great for a few years I hope this year I get to make lots of Cat tracks with my loader.
Would it help if I put on a set of baby moons on the Cat.
I'm new to this site and can see what a good sense of humor everyone has. Must be all the 3AM breakdowns, Or does that only happen to me?
Hyperpack


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hi, hyperpack, welcome to PlowSite. Yeah, I think you're probably the only person here who has ever had a breakdown or something else go wrong at 3:00AM. Everybody else just waits till it's nice and light out before they'll get out there and then only if there's not TOO much snow.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Anybody seen any Wooleybear caterpillers? Supposedly their stripes predict the severity of the winter. I think it's, the smaller the brown stripes and the larger the black ones, the worse the winter will be. The ones I've seen have all been black from one end to the other, with the exception of one who had thin brown stripes, but he was wearing earmuffs....  

In mid July I made tracks in the asphalt with a 941 CAT hilift and they're still there. Does that count?


----------



## Triple Amp. (Oct 4, 2002)

I actually just read an article about the Wooleybear caterpillars. It states that if the black portion is at both ends and the brown is in the middle then the beggining and the end of the winter will be bad. If the Black is in the middle and the brown is on the ends then the middle of the winter will be bad and the beginning and end will not. Now the thickness of the black color determines how severe it will be.


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2002)

Triple Amp, I dont have a cat will it work with a cocker spaniel.


----------



## Triple Amp. (Oct 4, 2002)

I would have to say yes Ben... LOL


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Just to stay totally accurate, a 8 penny nail is 2.5" long, a 6 penny nail is 2" long.
Dino


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Dino-

That 1/4" didn't matter one way or the other to they guy whose knee it went into.  That would have to hurt.


----------

